# Nicolai Hardtails



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone out there using a Nicolai hardtail, like this?










According to the Nicolai website, you can put a dual crown in there, like what you can do with an Evil Imperial or a Banshee Morphine.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a BMXTB that I'm about to build up. I haven't seen anyone on a 2MXTB, but yes, you can but a DC on it. It comes with a 1.5 HT so you can run a long tavel SC fork as well. Also you have standard dropout, 12mm thru-axle, and single speed dropout options. Custom geo is availble if you have a special need as are ISCG mounts. And, you can have it in just about any color under the rainbow.

It's a darn rad freeride hardtail.

Here's my BMXTB waiting to be built up.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

What are your plans for the BMXTB?

That's a 4-cross frame, right?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

suicidebomber said:


> What are your plans for the BMXTB?
> 
> That's a 4-cross frame, right?


I'm going to use it for dirt jumping. Build it up strong but not quite freeride heavy. It could also be used for 4X, although Nicolai makes a race version of the BMXTB that's a little lighter. This frame is a small and weighs 6.3 lbs.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I wonder, how much does the 2MXTB cost?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

suicidebomber said:


> I wonder, how much does the 2MXTB cost?


check your PM in a sec.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

That is actually kinda light for a freeride hardtail.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

The 6.3 was for my BMXTB as measured on our rather accurate shop scale.

Nicolai lists the 2MXTB at 7.04 lbs but I've not had a chance to weigh one myself. I have found Nicolai's weight estimates to be fairly accurate though, usually off by a 1/4 pound or less.


----------



## fw190 (Oct 27, 2005)

suicidebomber said:


> I wonder, how much does the 2MXTB cost?


I don't know what Err can get them to you for, but in Germany they list for around 950 euros.


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

The BMXTB is very stable in the air and very easy to loft. Mine, unfortunately is a little too short for me and just made its way into the classifieds.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Err said:


> Here's my BMXTB waiting to be built up.


What kind of riding will you build it for? What sort of fork?
Looks like Marzocchi's 4X fork would be a good match for the geometry of the frame.

edit: ... you already said it is for DJ.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My 2 cents, if the HT frames are anything like the geo of a Nicolai FS, they will be the ducks nuts, dogs bollocks, cats pajamas..... If I was to build up a play DJ bike SS it would be the frame err mentions for sure, the lighter competition one does not ahve the warranty of the non comp frame. But breaking a Nicolai frmae would be radical thing I think...

Oh, Moderators, another case for a Nicolai thread area........... 2nd that, 3rd that, 4th that, 5th that etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Whafe said:


> But breaking a Nicolai frmae would be radical thing I think...


5 year ground to air transferable warranty says a lot about the confidence that they have in their products. Well worth the few extra $$ to know the bike is going to be there when you land or case.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

not mine, but its a nice one i found awhile back


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

CAO said:


> 5 year ground to air transferable warranty says a lot about the confidence that they have in their products. Well worth the few extra $$ to know the bike is going to be there when you land or case.


Yup, Nicolai pretty much dares you to try and break one of their frames. They back it up with a 5 year warranty and 10 year parts availability.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Nah - I'm waiting for an even more ridiculously expensive frame to come out - something that screams "look at me, I spent a year's salary on this frame!" - maybe something plated in platinum... :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Now that is a sweet looking frame and build, i would go a SS also....mmmmmm


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Purdy


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Err said:


> Purdy


Err, any tips on how I should fix my ultra cool Blacksheep headbadge to the steed, have not really got it permanent yet, which is a pain....:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicolia are famously overpriced


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Nicolia are famously overpriced


Nah, that's speculation and mis-information. I can put someone on a Helius-ST for about the same price as an UZZI. M-Pire is a little more than an M3 but it's not a huge difference. I'm not trying to pick on Intense, love 'em, just an easy comparison.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Nicolia are famously overpriced


Now where are you getting this information captain? Mine was def not over-priced and I don't think any of the other ones are any more expensive than their counter parts made in USA.

Seriously, if you want a qoute, give Err a PM and see :thumbsup:

Ohhh and I did not spend a whole months salary for my frame!

Kick-arse bikes baby


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Err, any tips on how I should fix my ultra cool Blacksheep headbadge to the steed, have not really got it permanent yet, which is a pain....:thumbsup:


I haven't stuck one on myself. I'd think some thin, double-sided tape would do the trick but I'll ask Ethan if he's found any particular method that works great. He's, uh, very, very particular about little details like that, so I suspect he may have come up with something.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Err said:


> I haven't stuck one on myself. I'd think some thin, double-sided tape would do the trick but I'll ask Ethan if he's found any particular method that works great. He's, uh, very, very particular about little details like that, so I suspect he may have come up with something.


I tried with some double sided tape, not real heavy duty stuff, but was not at all comfy, good for the poser shots in the house, but not for on the rough where this puppy needs to be.................Be keen to hear Ethans thoughts....:thumbsup:

Have signed up to go on a 9 day DH trip in Peru in October. Will ride the megalaunch (?) DH course amongst many many others. Sing out if you could possibly attend. There is myself booked at present & 3 Canadian guys. I can send you info if you would like. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> not mine, but its a nice one i found awhile back


If I had the money I would have jumped on the offer by Err. :madman:

I will build a BMXTB to be a DH hardtail...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Nicolia are famously overpriced


I thought, shall I, sjall I not reply.... then thought arrggghh F it, I will

SMT, I expected more from you bro.

What do you mean by Famously? that is a hard thing to define, I guess it would vary hugely the definition accross the USA, is it the same def from some one in Hollywood as Fruita?

Have you actually priced one up, without being a tire kicker?:nono: :nono:

I have owned an Intense, whilst it was not like yours, but was an Uzzi. I am in a good possy to defend the price thing... Not worth it though.....

SMT, post some more pics as you did last week, more entertaining...seriously are


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Whafe said:


> I tried with some double sided tape, not real heavy duty stuff, but was not at all comfy, good for the poser shots in the house, but not for on the rough where this puppy needs to be.................Be keen to hear Ethans thoughts....:thumbsup:
> 
> Have signed up to go on a 9 day DH trip in Peru in October. Will ride the megalaunch (?) DH course amongst many many others. Sing out if you could possibly attend. There is myself booked at present & 3 Canadian guys. I can send you info if you would like. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Peru! Sweeet! I just booked my tickets to Whistler/Van, I'll be making it up there July 25-30th. Got a big trip in the works for Sept already, surf trip... Would love to ride in Peru though, might have to think about it, I've got some vac time to burn...


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> not mine, but its a nice one i found awhile back


that would be mine 

since that frame i have owned a bmxtb, and i now have a brand new 2mxtb frame sitting in my room waiting to be built in some pretty cool colours


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

couple of pics of my diff nicolais and their various builds... love the nicolai ht's!!! cant wait to get my new one built up!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

DAvo said:


> couple of pics of my diff nicolais and their various builds... love the nicolai ht's!!! cant wait to get my new one built up!


Looking Sweet DAvo, my FMXTB frame is sorted and sitting at my place in Spain and I am in New Zealand, the components and everything are in NZ also, so will not get back to NZ with the frame till around 19th January... But looking forward to getting her built up, then am all sorted for a while with bikes....

Great to see bikes in there various builds.... When get back to Spain on 8th January, I wil be puttin a Fox 40 on the Nucleon.......


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

*just got this one for the 08 season.*

bmxtb, ti BB, hope brakes, and many more goodies!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Those are absolutely stunning builds DAvo and rodriguez1!


----------



## Dittmosher (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## zritrickst (Sep 12, 2008)

mtb_biker said:


> not mine, but its a nice one i found awhile back


 hi !!, i am new in the foro. I have seen your 2mxtb and I ask what size is it in post of imagine best, Could you tell me please.
thanks to read me


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


>


Looks flexy.

P


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

wow, my nicolai has resurfaced  .. that was my 2mxtb. i have since then sold that, bought a bmxtb, and have recently built up a new 2mxtb. they are great frames! 

(included a pic of me riding the nicolai in the above posts :thumbsup:


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I found my next frame...Nicolai BMXTB, now I just need to find like 2 grand to build a bad a$$ bike.


----------



## zritrickst (Sep 12, 2008)

DAvo said:


> wow, my nicolai has resurfaced  .. that was my 2mxtb. i have since then sold that, bought a bmxtb, and have recently built up a new 2mxtb. they are great frames!
> 
> (included a pic of me riding the nicolai in the above posts :thumbsup:


 the pics that you include are very interesting. I am trying to buy a 2mxtb in "blue camo", it is my 6th bike, but my first seriously, and I do not know the especifications that this bike need. Could any of you tell me the components you recommend me.
thanks... (from spain, I do not write very english, excusme)


----------

